# Vizslas in the NY tri-state?



## jfavs19 (Jan 9, 2013)

Please let me know if you might be interested in a play date with my best boy Scotch. We are located in Westchester County, NY....


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

We live in Brooklyn. We have a 5 month old V. He's Magnet. We go to parks as we don't have a backyard. If you want to have a play date and want to take a ride down to Prospect Park that would be great. I used to work/live in Mt. Kisco so I know how hard the drive would be for you and Scotch. Let me know if you want to trek out here tho.


----------



## leelo2013 (Mar 18, 2013)

We are in NYC if you would like to meet. Joy is 12 months now.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm in Connecticut now (used to live in NYC) and would be willing to travel for a meet. Riley is 2.5 years old.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Riley455 said:


> I'm in Connecticut now (used to live in NYC) and would be willing to travel for a meet. Riley is 2.5 years old.


Where in CT are you? We're in Stamford and would love to meet some other V's!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Watson said:


> Riley455 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Connecticut now (used to live in NYC) and would be willing to travel for a meet. Riley is 2.5 years old.
> ...


I live in Stratford but work in Stamford.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We are actually moving to Stamford at the end of April (currently in manhattan). It would be great to arrange something after we get out there. 

Watson, what part of stamford are you in? We will be just north of the Merritt on the high ridge road side. There's actually an arboretum pretty close to our place called Bartlett Arboretum & Gardens. I've seen people take their dogs off leash there. Do you know the place? 

Have you heard of the place Riley445?

This spring and summer we would love to travel for a meet too. Berkeley is almost 1.5 years.


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

leelo2013 said:


> We are in NYC if you would like to meet. Joy is 12 months now.


Magnet is 9mos now. Do you go to any park at all? I'm in Brooklyn and can meet up with you.


----------



## leelo2013 (Mar 18, 2013)

Magnet said:


> leelo2013 said:
> 
> 
> > We are in NYC if you would like to meet. Joy is 12 months now.
> ...


We are in Washington Heights if thats not too far. Love to meet up . Joy is now 18 months and still very much a puppy.


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

leelo2013 said:


> Magnet said:
> 
> 
> > leelo2013 said:
> ...


Parking is hard there if you happen to trek out to Brooklyn it would be much better


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Any interest in a meet up? I can get a location in Stamford (school field).


----------



## KurtTeej (Feb 1, 2015)

Well I'm out in Islip on Long Island with about 3/4 of an acre (and a 6 month old male V). Once the weather gets better, I'd be willing methinks...


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone here still in CT? Lua is looking for some new nearby V friends. We live in New Haven, but we'll definitely travel!


----------

